# Does anyone still actually use straw for bedding?!



## tootsietoo (24 September 2011)

I'm moving my four into new stables this week and the thought of the cost of putting down four new shavings beds is scaring me! And I have a plentiful supply of pretty cheap straw from the next door neighbour so I would really like to use straw.  It just seems a bit quaintly retro with the array of different types of bedding that you can buy now! I don't think any of mine particularly have a problem with dust but they are all quite greedy good doers.

I just wanted to hear that some people do still use straw successfully, to reassure me. Anyone?


----------



## YasandCrystal (24 September 2011)

Yes I do. I also have a petrol chopper which chops hay into chaff or straw into these light fluffy small pieces, making the straw go further and more absorbant.
I still think a big straw bed is the most inviting.

I had them all on rubber mats last year, but will not be this winter as these are different stables - so it will be interesting how much straw I use. I also buy those huge 8ft x 4ft rectangular bales to keep costs down.


----------



## DW Team (24 September 2011)

Yes have all of mine on straw. Personal preference


----------



## brown tack (24 September 2011)

I love straw beds! 
And I can get rid of hay nets this year too, my old horse was on shavings (yard policy) and a box walker so hay on the floor/hay bar ment I used so much shavings I had to use hay nets.

This winter new horse and new yard so, straw and hay put on the floor=happy horsey, happy pocket and more time to ride etc


----------



## aintgotnohay (24 September 2011)

Horses who gorge on straw beds are at risk from colic and high weight gain.i dont use straw i use shavings.straw is bulky to store and non absorbsent.sorry but dont like it.
However if its cheaper for you and your horses not bothered by dust you have to weigh up the pros and the cons


----------



## VioletStripe (24 September 2011)

Loads of people at my yard use straw - I'm one of the few who use shavings and I pay extra for it  Only reason I use shavings is because horse is messy and also likes to eat straw, so opted for shavings instead  xx


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (24 September 2011)

If using straw with good doers then best to spray with a sprayer bottle (like for house plants) filled with very dilute disinfectant, it's just enough of an off-put to stop them chomping. If it doesnt work, up the concentration a little. 

If your horse doesnt have any dust problems and its nice clean straw in a well ventilated stable then I dont see a problem with it, altho I personally prefer wood pellets as there much less bulk to muck out and the horses seem to think it is a lovely forest floor to lie on; I think deep straw bed liking is more to do with us human like of comfy beds and duvets than horses actual likes, in the wild they would lie down on a firmish dry surface.


----------



## Charlie007 (24 September 2011)

I have used straw for the past 25 years and unless I had to for veterinary reasons I wouldn't change. I have never had a problem with dust, its quick and easy to muck out, I pay £20 for £150 bales, and am lucky enough to be able to store it easily.


----------



## Allover (24 September 2011)

aintgotnohay said:



Horses who gorge on straw beds are at risk from colic and high weight gain.i dont use straw i use shavings.straw is bulky to store and non absorbsent.sorry but dont like it.
However if its cheaper for you and your horses not bothered by dust you have to weigh up the pros and the cons
		
Click to expand...

In all my years i have never known a horse colic from eating straw, if horses eat their bed then yes they will gain weight but i like to feed ad lib hay so normally not an issue. I also find that a well kept straw bed is better for the horses feet in that there are fewer instanses of thrush etc. 
Most beddings are bulky to store but will grant that straw is not as tidy as shavings.
I would always use a straw bed if at all possible, it is by far my favourite bedding and they look so comfy all snuggled up in the straw!


----------



## tootsietoo (24 September 2011)

Thanks. As ever there is no right answer is there. Will just have to try it and see. I haven't used straw for 20 years!


----------



## aintgotnohay (24 September 2011)

Allover said:



			In all my years i have never known a horse colic from eating straw, if horses eat their bed then yes they will gain weight but i like to feed ad lib hay so normally not an issue. I also find that a well kept straw bed is better for the horses feet in that there are fewer instanses of thrush etc. 
Most beddings are bulky to store but will grant that straw is not as tidy as shavings.
I would always use a straw bed if at all possible, it is by far my favourite bedding and they look so comfy all snuggled up in the straw!
		
Click to expand...

Thats just my personnal experience of straw.what doesnt work for some works for another.i deep litter on shavings.it works best for me.


----------



## Lotty (24 September 2011)

The yard I livery on has hay and straw included in the price. I used to be on straw until last year when I put matting and shavings down as she was eating too much of her bed. I do like a nice fluffy straw bed though.


----------



## aintgotnohay (24 September 2011)

tootsietoo said:



			Thanks. As ever there is no right answer is there. Will just have to try it and see. I haven't used straw for 20 years!
		
Click to expand...

bet you find its not the same as it was in the good old days.im moving mine into a stall later today.got to make more cut backs and stalls on our yard are only £10 per week not £25 as a stable is.he will still be on shavings then aswell.


----------



## Gingerwitch (24 September 2011)

Where abouts are you aintgonohay - i did not know any yards still had stalls - I used to keep my 3 poines in stalls - gosh those were the days - they were all fancy and had beautiful iron works and fancy balls for some reasons

X


----------



## aintgotnohay (24 September 2011)

Gingerwitch said:



			Where abouts are you aintgonohay - i did not know any yards still had stalls - I used to keep my 3 poines in stalls - gosh those were the days - they were all fancy and had beautiful iron works and fancy balls for some reasons

X
		
Click to expand...

in staffordshire.the stalls were derlict i believe but were done up few years ago using the original fittings etc.its a bit of a thing of mine old buildings and old skool ways of horse keeping.when i moved fe weeks ago was in new american barn part but didnt like it then a stall came up.theres block of six.just getting the hang of the old wooden stall log and rope again.


----------



## misterjinglejay (24 September 2011)

Just started using Rapasorb - rape straw chopped up very small. It seems lovely, but its only been a week! Very absorbent and about the same price as shavings eg 7-8 pounds a bale. I used 4 to make up a bed and certainly don't envision putting more than 1 in every 10 days or so.


----------



## jenz87 (24 September 2011)

My horse and the yard i work on use straw and i LOVE it, cant stand shavings myself.
I believe if a straw bed is done PROPERLY it doesnt smell, my boxes do not smell, and always look good, in my opinion. I find it vastly cheaper than shavings as well.
We have a couple of horses who eat a bit of their beds, and we have never had a colic incident from eating their beds, they just gain weight. After all horses are designed to trickle feed after all.
For the ones that have a tendency to pig  out, we dig in the fresh a bit, so it is slightly less appetising, but the bed is still clean, they do just fine.
I find it quite ridiculous the stigma straw is getting these days, its perfectly absorbent and does not smell, as long as it is done properly!!


----------



## MadBlackLab (24 September 2011)

I have one on straw and one on shavings. One on straw is cleaner on it then shavings. The other one has to be on shavings as he got a bit of a dust allergy and we cant always turnout in the winter. Plus he wee's for england and shavings more absorbent


----------



## RolyPolyPony (24 September 2011)

Pretty much my whole yard use straw.  Dont think you can beat a nice thick warm straw bed


----------



## asmp (24 September 2011)

Having recently gone back to straw as the my new yard sells it cheaply, I'd forgotten how much you reak of wee when mucking out on straw.  I used to deep litter the shavings at my last place but find I prefer to remove the wet stuff every day when using straw. Hence I'm leaving it as long as poss to bring him back in for nights!


----------



## Dry Rot (24 September 2011)

Straw can be expensive in livestock areas and these days, with combine harvesters, it is cut late so it fragments and creates dust. I was going to use sand but someone warned of sand colic (I think probably nonsense) so I am using pea gavel just in case which works well. Just rake up the poo. Being free draining, the stables are also dry.


----------



## charleysummer (24 September 2011)

I have always had mine on straw, but the pony who has lived on straw for over 3 1/2 years has now decided to eat straw,
she scoffs the hay and then starts on the bed !

shes prone to gassy colic so looks like is shes on matting and shavings this winter, will probs be cheaper for me in the long run though as i full skip out every day , every bit of poo and wet and then put lots of dry in ! 

now i just have to get round to doing it !


----------



## Mince Pie (24 September 2011)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			I think deep straw bed liking is more to do with us human like of comfy beds and duvets than horses actual likes, in the wild they would lie down on a firmish dry surface.
		
Click to expand...

Trying telling that to my TB!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I love straw! Only time I didn't use it was when I was on a yard that wouldn't let me.


----------



## Toffee44 (24 September 2011)

Just started having a horse back in a stable again. 

I use straw as it comes with the livery. I have a patch that doesnt drain well so put aquamax down, that didnt work.

For a whole month now I have not touched the base and just removed droppings, I had a bit of wet to take out today in the corner that doesnt drain. I dont sweep the front either and the whole floor is covered, its easier to muck out (This stable is about 14 x 12) Not sure how long to leave the base to remove it. It doesnt smell yet.....

However I used a shavings bed for a night, as my stable was being painted and she trashed it poos everywhere, I love straw. Just the deep bed, massive banks. 

Oh I bed on wheat staw I found barley straw really stringy?? But I feed barley straw mixed with hay as shes a fatty, but doesnt really eat her bed.


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (24 September 2011)

My pony is on straw and I absolutely hate it.  For me I find it takes longer to muck out and it stinks, she's going on a shavings bed in November


----------



## TallyHo123 (24 September 2011)

aintgotnohay said:



Horses who gorge on straw beds are at risk from colic and high weight gain.i dont use straw i use shavings.straw is bulky to store and non absorbsent.sorry but dont like it.
However if its cheaper for you and your horses not bothered by dust you have to weigh up the pros and the cons
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this bar the colic statement.


----------



## Fools Motto (24 September 2011)

For 31 years myself and my family have used straw, my mother and father for years before that too, except for 1 pony back in the late 80's who we put onto shavings due to an allergy. That pony, and his stable got many strange looks - 'a pony on shavings'! It seemed it was so ab-normal then.
I am happy to use either, muck out either BUT straw is still convieniant (sp!!) to us and the horses. 
And, for another note, I have never heard of eating a straw bed causing colic - but you say you learn something new everyday!


----------



## Britestar (24 September 2011)

I have 9 on straw, wouldn'u use anything else. Hate shavings, they are dusty leaving a coating on everything including your clothes and hair. I have had the odd livery on shavings and my house was much dirtier with shavings all over the place.

I have rubber mats in all stables with straw bed in the corner. Works perfectly for me. Muck heap does get large after the winter, but it is then spread onto the fields, so start anew each year.


----------



## BossyBoots (24 September 2011)

I use straw for my TB. I can buy it from my YO at £25 for a massive bale which will last me quite a while. Haven't tried deep litter yet but might do this winter and see if it is a bit cheaper. I used shredded paper at one point but it didn't look appealing, was very messy and didn't look like it was very warm!


----------



## ThreeTB's (24 September 2011)

I have 2 on straw (on rubber matting) and their beds always look cosy and warm. Cheap, quick to muck out, only downside is the smell of wee soaks into my boot soles, hair and clothes  Straw beds don't smell, only when you disturb them to muck out. New horse is on yard next door, on shavings  - luckily he is quite clean so only use one bale a week, but I can go into his stable in a morning in work clothes and not smell of horse wee, so that's a bonus!


----------



## Mrs B (24 September 2011)

I love straw and would always use it unless for a medical reason. It makes a warm, cushioned bed, if properly sourced and stacked it's not dusty and I find it quicker than shavings to muck out. I find my horse lies down more on it than he did when I once had him on shavings.

It goes down thickly directly on concrete (don't like rubber matting as all the boxes I've seen it in stink, however careful the owners are!) and I muck out/take out wet and sweep back everyday.

What I have done for the last couple of years is start the winter with 2 bales of shavings as banks - it's more solid than just straw and I was surprised at how well it stayed put for the entire season. It also means I only need 2/3 bales of straw to make a great, fresh bed.


----------



## bertin12 (24 September 2011)

mine has always been on shavings, but not deciding if i should stay on shavings or switch to straw or pellets. hmm


----------



## PennyJ (24 September 2011)

I went back to straw this spring for my mare to foal down on.  I had been using large shavings and wood pellets for three years.   I lasted 5 weeks and then I changed them back on to wood pellets and I haven't looked back.  It seemed to take me ages to muck out the straw and everywhere I went for the rest of the day, I had the lingering pong of horse wee about my person   Not ideal...  I havent the time to go back home for a shower, hair wash and complete change of clothes after morning stables, like so many others I just have to crack on with the rest of the day.

I am most definitely in the straw no more camp.  I used to love my huge deep straw beds too...


----------



## skint1 (24 September 2011)

Both mine have nice fluffy straw beds, I personally haven't ever mucked out anything else so I don't know if it's easier or not, none of the boxes smell bad. The gelding has straw in with his livery, I have to buy it in for the mare but get it really, really cheap from the farmer. In fact the mare shares a massive double box with another mare and you can tell by the indents in the straw in the morning that they've had a nice cozy lay down together in their fluffy straw beds


----------



## aintgotnohay (24 September 2011)

i took up my deep litter bed today and got 3 barrowfuls of really wet stuff.bed been down a week.took all the old bedding out and put down in his stall which got use of now.as he in stall all poo and wet behind him now so no more trashed beds.the stall is 7 feet wide and he not even tried to turn round and seems very happy.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 September 2011)

I used to have straw - and dearly wish I could use in now too 
One point in the late 80's had 8 out of 9 (as had then) boxes on straw.

Little fuzzy gorges on it & has had impaction colic when a youngster, even with it being sprayed with the likes of jeyes etc, so shavings for her.
Big fuzzy is a grubby wotsit on straw & also a porker, so both on shavings as is more economical and labour saving for me.

Question:
Am I the only saddo who likes creating a good muckheap out of used bedding - and straw works much more nicely. Its easier to get rid of too - and is good for yard in the really bad weather as can muck out onto yard if necessary


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 September 2011)

I love straw beds 

I find it cheaper and easier than a shavings bed as I am SOOO fussy that I am never happy with a shavings bed unless its nearly white 

My two are also mingers and I can get a round bale of straw to do my guys 4 weeks for £20 where as that would do me a week on shavings at a fiver a bale!!


----------



## criso (25 September 2011)

Out of all the things I've tried with my very wet messy tb, straw has worked best and been cheapest.  On shavings he was so wet, he was standing on soggy shavings most of the time and I was using 4 bales of hunters a week! With straw (without mats) I find the wee drains through to the bottom and the top layer stays drier.  It worked out cheaper too and now I get straw included in my livery, it's even better.


----------



## ISHmad (25 September 2011)

We use straw with shredded paper underneath to catch the wee.  Beautiful big clean smelling beds and saves a fortune compared to shavings.


----------



## Dovorian (25 September 2011)

My horses are in my own stables so any choices made are down to me and not influenced by anyone else really. For the last few years I have had rubber mats with full shavings beds. Shavings were reasonably (ish) priced as I bought in twice a year in bulk. The horses' feet seemed dry and needed daily Effol and at the same time we seemed to get thrush now and again. This year mats are out and apart from 1 pony big straw beds are back and I think the horses are better for it, they certaily don't seem to trash them and any wet floors dry quickly during the day.  Plus I don't have the awful chore of cleaning under mats!
For me it has proved a good move and was for practical reasons, starting with horse health.


----------



## PolarSkye (25 September 2011)

Mucky Shavings said:



			I love straw beds! 
And I can get rid of hay nets this year too, my old horse was on shavings (yard policy) and a box walker so hay on the floor/hay bar ment I used so much shavings I had to use hay nets.

This winter new horse and new yard so, straw and hay put on the floor=happy horsey, happy pocket and more time to ride etc 

Click to expand...

Ditto this.  Kal (also a box walker) was previously on a very deep flax bed with haynets . . . he's now on straw and his haylage is fed from the floor.  No coughing, takes 2 mins to muck out and none of the haylage is wasted (he goes through his bed to find it - which also keeps him busy).

Big fan of straw.

P


----------



## AprilBlossom (25 September 2011)

I've been on shavings for the past year or so and I can honestly admit I am still no nearer to figuring out how the hell I muck out quickly and efficiently without having a nervous breakdown because the banks just seem to produce poo! 

Give me straw any day, purely for the selfish reason that I am incapable of handling a shavings fork!


----------



## Littlegem (25 September 2011)

Like Aprilblossom (phew thought I was alone here), I just cannot get to grips with shavings, takes me hours. I love my straw bed, quick and easy, though I admit I do find I smell more after mucking out!


----------



## amage (25 September 2011)

I love a proper straw bed....at the mo all ours are on shavings as they have their own individual reasons for not suiting straw. My own lady gorges herself and has colicked on straw but i don't blame the straw I blame the mare....she is a complete and utter glutton!! Barring her we have two with lung issues and one new lad who is currently on shavings as there was a clean shavings bed made up so we stuck him in there rather than bed down another stable but when others start to come in he will go to a straw bed! I love shavings or straw, am not fussy really. We have a good and cheap supply of both and are buying both anyway for the farmyard so not a major cost issue.


----------



## FairyLights (25 September 2011)

Yes I do, lovely dry golden yellow barley straw. Its warm and comfortable and smells fantastic and makes great compost for the allotment.


----------



## Honey08 (25 September 2011)

I'm another that prefers straw too.  

We were on shavings for a while as I thought it would make it easier for my novice husband.  They were so expensive and seemed to create dust somehow!  I also hated that if you had any cuts on the leg they got full of dust and shavings.

Upon changing to straw, I didn't have to bandage any lower leg cuts to keep the shavings from sticking to them, and the air could therefore get to the cut.

What we spent on shavings for one horse, we now spend on straw for four!

Those that got mud rash were better on straw, as it was deeper and warmer around the leg.

We don't spend forever picking shavings out of the tails before we ride.

The muck heap doesn't get as big, and pats down better - if it rains it goes down a foot.  It also rots down when dumped in the corner of the field.  Gardeners will happily take bags too, when they didn't want shavings muck.

The dirtiest horse is much cleaner on straw than he was on shavings.  They deep litter suprisingly well too.   Not as many bits blow out of the barrow either, so the yard is easier to sweep!

Downsides - we have rubber mats, and they do smell more as straw drains rather than absorbs, so the wee goes to the floor.  We throw the beds to the side daily and chuck a water bucket on the mats, which drains through and flushes the wee out too.  If you don't have rubber mats the straw that sits in the wee will absorb most of the liquid and you won't get the smell..

Shavings would have to be much cheaper than straw before I changed back, and I wouldn't be happy!

ps.  I've never had a horse eat much straw, no matter how greedy they were.


----------



## spinneybarns (26 September 2011)

I use Dixons Dustless chopped straw on rubber matting, although sometimes you do get a dusty bale in general they are really good and I dont seem to use hardly any on the matting. Once opened the bale seems to have vast amounts in it and goes a very long way - only use 1 about every 2-3 weeks.  Nice old fashioned straw bed always looks so much more comfy though although I cant use straw as I dont have any room for a muckheap - all my manure is bagged up straight from the stable and put out the front for 25p a bag - and is usually gone by the end of the day.  If they were on proper straw I would struggle to bag it without it being rotted down first.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (26 September 2011)

In research where horses have been observed on different types of bedding, straw always comes out as the bedding preferred by the horses themselves.
 Benefits include less stereotypical behaviours and more time spent lying down or foraging through the straw.
More horses lie down less on thin beds with a small area of shavings or bare rubber matting.
Straw doesn't dry the feet out as aggressively as shavings which can be a problem when time is spilt between a wet muddy field and a stable. While feet benefit from drying out, straw does this more naturally.
Straw is very good at moulding around the horse when lying down and insulates against cold floors and drafts.
Straw is cheaper and therefore its more economical to replace.
Fresh, good qualitity straw sprinkled with Eucalyptus oil, or Obas Oil, helps with breathing.


----------



## now_loves_mares (26 September 2011)

I used straw with one of mine at my last yard, but in my experience it works best with stables that have a proper slope to the front. As someone said above,the urine runs down through the bed rather than being particularly absorbed by it. Usually overnight it stays under the bed and if you do it properly it can work, but I always found you needed to swill the stable out daily; and if it doesn't work your horse and/or rugs will be the filthiest things you've ever seen . 

I don't use it now because I don't like the way it smells, have no way to store it, and also I find it very bulky. I use cardboard, and can muck out two horses with one barrow, including any haylage they haven't eaten overnight. It means my muck heap is relatively small, composts down very well, and is great on the garden (for those who mentioned that above).


----------



## criso (26 September 2011)

horserider said:



			In research where horses have been observed on different types of bedding, straw always comes out as the bedding preferred by the horses themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Probably due to its second role as something to munch. Mine gets unlimited hay and haylage but still has the odd mouthful of straw, probably what he considers a balanced diet


----------



## criso (26 September 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			Trying telling that to my TB!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I love straw! Only time I didn't use it was when I was on a yard that wouldn't let me.
		
Click to expand...

I have lots of photos of a a very similar looking bay tb who feels the same.  If you tried with this shavings, you'd get them up your nose.
And if he has banks he uses them as a pillow.


----------



## Mince Pie (26 September 2011)

I love the way he is curled up like a dog!

For those who mentioned the wee, I do my beds in the morning, sweep out the wet patches and then leave the bed up for the day. I also spray with Jeyes once a week if I think it needs it, but that is very rarely.


----------



## Horsey_dreams (26 September 2011)

me! i use straw on mine  i have no reason to change


----------



## ClassicG&T (26 September 2011)

Yes i use straw, find it easier than shavings and there is no rubber matting to clean


----------



## tootsietoo (27 September 2011)

I put down my straw beds last night!  There was a lot of dust, so I may have to find some better straw, but they look lovely!  I will report back in a few weeks after the horses have come in.


----------



## MardyMare (27 September 2011)

For those that say horses dont get colic from eating a straw bed I would like to know what I am doing wrong.  My mare (who is now 12) was 5 when I first went to stables that stabled on straw - she had a lovely haylage net and still continued on to her bed and ended up with what vets described as impaction colic from the straw.  It was horrible watching her being tubed as she fought the vet so much.  A few years later I moved yards and the new YO confirmed what you all said that she wouldnt colic etc so I thought ok try again - to be on safe side I put a HUGE net of hay and some toys and YO sprayed something on straw - no - another vet visit due to impaction colic - apparently from the straw! She was a proper drama queen this time thrashing around - again horrible to watch.  I do admit she is greedy and now I have her on shavings but the other two on straw.  I would love to have them all on straw but just too scared to try.  I have tried putting her in their stables with smelly beds but she goes rooting through it and after a few mouthfuls I get her out as I am paranoid now.  She must just be a straw addict


----------



## criso (27 September 2011)

This may be a stupid question but one that I have always wondered about.
What's the different between feeding chaff which is chopped straw and a horse eating its bed. Is the fact it is chopped mean it's less likely to lead to impaction or is it the quantities involved that cause a problem. 

That's excluding the fact that what you use to bed down with may not be feed grade anyway so might be too dusty to eat or contain residues of spraying.


----------



## rosie-ellie (27 September 2011)

Another vote for straw bedding, at £3.50 a straw bale compared to around £8.00 for shavings its no wonder....I have a clean mare and use about 3 a month during the winter so i'll only spend est £42.00 on bedding  (I do have rubber mats also)


----------



## sport horse (27 September 2011)

No one seems to have considered that there are different types of straw. Traditionally wheat straw was used for bedding. Barley straw was rejected as it caused skin problems and oat straw was too palatable (ie they ate it!) 

Nowadays with modern combine harvesters the husk of barley straw that caused the skin problems is removed at harvest and it makes a fantastic bed - if it is eaten a little it is digestible and in moderate quantities should not cause colic.  Oat straw is still very palatable and is used by many as a low calorie feed stuff - it actually is used in several proprietary chaff type feed products so is not really suitable for bedding. Wheat straw is less palatable, but is also non digestible so eaten in any great quantity could well cause colic.

There is no comparison in price between straw and any other bedding - straw is by far the cheapest. I have kept horses for over 45 years and  apart from the odd top sport horse or the odd one with a dust allergy they have all lived on straw and touch wood I have never had a colic caused by the bedding.

The resulting muck heap is welcomed by my local farmers who hate shavings as they appear to harm plant growth unless left for several years.

However if you are all so wealthy that you can afford to throw your money on the muck heap .........!!


----------



## Puppy (28 September 2011)

Good quality straw is no more dusty than shavings. I used to muck out 12 shavings beds per day, and god, the grot you end up with in your airways is horrible! 

Mine generally live out 24/7 so it's rare that they are stabled, but when they are then I use straw. Shavings are a ridiculous waste of money! If I were to stable a horse regularly then I would use wood pellets.


----------



## Mince Pie (28 September 2011)

sport horse said:



			No one seems to have considered that there are different types of straw. Traditionally wheat straw was used for bedding. Barley straw was rejected as it caused skin problems and oat straw was too palatable (ie they ate it!) 

Nowadays with modern combine harvesters the husk of barley straw that caused the skin problems is removed at harvest and it makes a fantastic bed - if it is eaten a little it is digestible and in moderate quantities should not cause colic.  Oat straw is still very palatable and is used by many as a low calorie feed stuff - it actually is used in several proprietary chaff type feed products so is not really suitable for bedding. Wheat straw is less palatable, but is also non digestible so eaten in any great quantity could well cause colic.

There is no comparison in price between straw and any other bedding - straw is by far the cheapest. I have kept horses for over 45 years and  apart from the odd top sport horse or the odd one with a dust allergy they have all lived on straw and touch wood I have never had a colic caused by the bedding.

The resulting muck heap is welcomed by my local farmers who hate shavings as they appear to harm plant growth unless left for several years.

However if you are all so wealthy that you can afford to throw your money on the muck heap .........!!
		
Click to expand...

Good post!


----------



## stencilface (28 September 2011)

Ditto Puppy - going in my friends shaving stables I always feel grubby and smelly afterwards and always get shaving everywhere - they are so dusty!

Ours are on straw - lovely yelllow fluffy straw that they do occassionally munch probably.  Can't have oat straw anymore as my horse thought that was delish and went a bit crazy on it


----------



## littlemisslauren (28 September 2011)

We use straw at work for 90% of the beasties, the others are shavings.

I much prefer straw. It only smells when you disturb it / if you dont go through the bed properly.


----------



## Mlini (28 September 2011)

I have straw  Mainly because it is included in the price of my livery.. I much prefer it to shavings. I find it easier to muck out - takes me like 5 minutes to do my bed! It isn't smelly (until you get to the bottom of the bed!) It isn't as dusty as shavings. The horse stays clean on it (shavings get everywhere!). He will eat it if he runs out of haylage and he does like to dig his banks out lol - but I don't mind


----------



## sammiea (28 September 2011)

I use straw and love it...I'm very lucky that my husbands family have a farm so we just bale up enough straw for me and store it in the barn..I then take 20 at a time to the yard.


----------



## aintgotnohay (28 September 2011)

sport horse said:



			No one seems to have considered that there are different types of straw. Traditionally wheat straw was used for bedding. Barley straw was rejected as it caused skin problems and oat straw was too palatable (ie they ate it!) 

Nowadays with modern combine harvesters the husk of barley straw that caused the skin problems is removed at harvest and it makes a fantastic bed - if it is eaten a little it is digestible and in moderate quantities should not cause colic.  Oat straw is still very palatable and is used by many as a low calorie feed stuff - it actually is used in several proprietary chaff type feed products so is not really suitable for bedding. Wheat straw is less palatable, but is also non digestible so eaten in any great quantity could well cause colic.

There is no comparison in price between straw and any other bedding - straw is by far the cheapest. I have kept horses for over 45 years and  apart from the odd top sport horse or the odd one with a dust allergy they have all lived on straw and touch wood I have never had a colic caused by the bedding.

The resulting muck heap is welcomed by my local farmers who hate shavings as they appear to harm plant growth unless left for several years.

However if you are all so wealthy that you can afford to throw your money on the muck heap .........!!
		
Click to expand...

you dont need to be wealthy to use shavings.i allow 150 per month for my pony-includes-stable and grazing,insurance,bedding and shoes etc.i just dont like him on straw-he trashes the bed and it stinks to high heaven and he eats the bed aswell.i was using 1/2 bale of straw per day with him.he is much better on deep litter shavings.


----------

